# Mouse works in shell but NOT in x.org



## hajen (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello!

I installed FreeBSD on my computer and proceeded to setup X. FreeBSD found my hardware without problems, and the shell ran with mouse support. So i entered the command advised this site:


```
# xorg -configure
```

I then proceeded with:


```
# xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```

Which made X display the test screen with diagonal lines and the cross, only the cross does not move with the mouse. When exiting to the shell again, the mouse works again.

I did try to change hald_enable and dbus_enable and reboot, and even AutoAddDevices to false, but it didnt change anything. Any solutions?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2009)

Just remove the xorg.conf.new.

Make sure /etc/rc.conf has these:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

And try again. If it fails have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## hajen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Resolved*

Thank you!

In the end i solved my problem by insterting "AllowEmptyInput" "false" in my xorg.conf. My mouse now works fine. I'm still not sure what the problem was though.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 26, 2009)

The "problem" was that the X.org team changed the way input devices are probed and connected in recent versions of X.org.  Now, everything depends on HAL and is auto-configured.  But, it doesn't always work out-of-the-box on non-Linux systems.  I believe there's a note about this in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2009)

Having no xorg.conf and making sure hald/dbus are running usually works. 

Or remove the current mouse and keyboard InputDevices from xorg.conf. Mine doesn't have any as they're detected by hal.


----------

